# Think Tank > History >  'Lincoln' DVDs to Go to All U.S. Middle and High Schools

## green73

*Another Reason to Keep Your Children Away from Government Schools* 
Posted by Thomas DiLorenzo on February 12, 2013 08:31 AM	  




> Hollywood leftist Steven Spielberg is *giving DVDs* of his *historically bogus "Lincoln" movie* to  all "public" middle and high schools.  When Congressman Joe Courtney of  Connecticut asked Spielberg to correct the blatant lie in the movie  that Connecticut congressmen voted against the Thirteenth Amendment that  ended slavery Spielberg ignored him.  He then  sent his screenwriter,  Tony Kushner, out to *cry poetic license*  and write in _USA Today_  that "it's only a movie."  They have apparently changed their minds  about that and are promoting the movie in the government's brainwashing  and propaganda mills as true history.

----------


## moostraks

Wow...and yet so many folks will see nothing wrong with this. I doubt they will critically analyze the information.

----------


## AGRP

Hollywood = Department of Propaganda

----------


## Lucille

Quelle surprise.

Are the skools still showing Al Gore's propaganda flick too?

----------


## Kotin

surprised this is the first I have heard of this sort of thing happening.. we all know film is a primary source of propaganda in the United States.. this just makes sense.. way better than an after school special propaganda piece since it is a Hollywood production..

----------


## RabbitMan

Not to rain on everyone's parade, but I don't think the federal government cares THAT much about 'brain-washing' our kids on how awesome Lincoln was.  As if there was some great lie that would undo the entire Republic.  I think Spielberg & Co. are just trying to put it out there for their own personal reasons.

----------


## Kotin

> Not to rain on everyone's parade, but I don't think the federal government cares THAT much about 'brain-washing' our kids on how awesome Lincoln was.  As if there was some great lie that would undo the entire Republic.  I think Spielberg & Co. are just trying to put it out there for their own personal reasons.


very likely..

----------


## BAllen

> Hollywood = Department of MARXIST Propaganda


 Fixed it for ya.

----------


## QuickZ06

> very likely..


Indeed this could be likely, but remember the government never misses an opportunity.

----------


## kathy88

AS long as they also supply them with and allow them to watch this in conjunction with it.

Mike Church's WHAT LINCOLN KILLED

----------


## green73

> Not to rain on everyone's parade, but I don't think the federal government cares THAT much about 'brain-washing' our kids on how awesome Lincoln was.  As if there was some great lie that would undo the entire Republic.  I think Spielberg & Co. are just trying to put it out there for their own personal reasons.


The "federal government" itself does not have thoughts. It's the think tanks and other assorted policy shapers that do. And the Lincoln myth is instrumental to their goals. Seeing through the myth is instrumental in waking up.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

They certainly have an agenda. Today that agenda is big government socialism. It's the new and improved version of Marxism/Leninism. Big government socialism, paid for by crony corporatism. (At least that's their theory. In reality it is paid for by debt and debasing the currency).

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...h-Lincoln-1956
Getting Right With Lincoln

from the archive of "The Atlantic" magazine, 1956.




> Getting Right With Lincoln
> 
> by David Donald
> 
> I.
> 
> About no other American have so many words been written as about Abraham Lincoln. Jay Monaghan's' *Lincoln Bibliography* requires 1,079 pages merely to list the books and pamphlets published before 1939, when even the experts lost count. 
> ...
> This extraordinary interest in the details of Lincoln's life seems the more astonishing in light of his low contemporary standing. His associates were sure there were greater figures in their era; usually they had at least one such person in mind--and close at home at that. Lincoln they thought a simple Susan, a baboon, an aimless punster, a smutty joker. He left the highway of principle to pursue the devious paths of expediency. A "huckster in politics," sneered Wendell Phillips, "a first-rate second-rate man." A Springfield neighbor called him "The craftiest and most dishonest politician that ever disgraced an office in America." "If I wanted to paint a despot, a man perfectly regardless of every constitutional right of the people," cried Saulsbury of Delaware in the Senate, "I would paint the hideous form of Abraham Lincoln...."
> ...

----------


## pacodever

> Not to rain on everyone's parade, but I don't think the federal government cares THAT much about 'brain-washing' our kids on how awesome Lincoln was. As if there was some great lie that would undo the entire Republic. I think Spielberg & Co. are just trying to put it out there for their own personal reasons.





> The "federal government" itself does not have thoughts. It's the think tanks and other assorted policy shapers that do. And the Lincoln myth is instrumental to their goals. Seeing through the myth is instrumental in waking up.


I agree about the danger of the Lincoln myth.  It is one of the most pervasive falsehoods in America. He is one of the most invoked figures in history (by Democrats and Republicans).  It is Statist sacrilege to dare question the Lincoln myth, which they use to push everything from special treatment for whatever gender/racial/ethnic/sexual orientation cause du jour in the name of equality (which he never supported), to the Federal governments superiority over State's rights, to suspending civil liberties during wartime.  Just look at the most recent example of Obama using the MLK/Lincoln Bibles in his inauguration.  Glenn Beck and Obama have both given speeches at the Lincoln Memorial in the last 4 years.  

The Lincoln myth is central to the Federal myth, that the Union is indivisible, that States' rights are secondary to Federal power, that habeas corpus can be suspended, that US citizens can be assassinated without trial, that the Federal government has a right to the fruits of your labor, as well as conscription and the explosion of Executive War Powers. It all began with Lincoln who is still used as the foundation for all types of power grabs, civil liberty violations, illegal wars, etc today.

----------


## sailingaway

Oh, great, and not to the film department either I suspect.

Hollywood teaches history.

Lovely.

----------


## green73

> I agree about the danger of the Lincoln myth.  It is one of the most pervasive falsehoods in America. He is one of the most invoked figures in history (by Democrats and Republicans).  It is Statist sacrilege to dare question the Lincoln myth, which they use to push everything from special treatment for whatever gender/racial/ethnic/sexual orientation cause du jour in the name of equality (which he never supported), to the Federal governments superiority over State's rights, to suspending civil liberties during wartime.  Just look at the most recent example of Obama using the MLK/Lincoln Bibles in his inauguration.  Glenn Beck and Obama have both given speeches at the Lincoln Memorial in the last 4 years.  
> 
> The Lincoln myth is central to the Federal myth, that the Union is indivisible, that States' rights are secondary to Federal power, that habeas corpus can be suspended, that US citizens can be assassinated without trial, that the Federal government has a right to the fruits of your labor, as well as conscription and the explosion of Executive War Powers. It all began with Lincoln who is still used as the foundation for all types of power grabs, civil liberty violations, illegal wars, etc today.


This!

----------


## AGRP

> Not to rain on everyone's parade, but I don't think the federal government cares THAT much about 'brain-washing' our kids on how awesome Lincoln was.  As if there was some great lie that would undo the entire Republic.  I think Spielberg & Co. are just trying to put it out there for their own personal reasons.


Isn't it odd how these "personal" films about Lincoln are virtually always inaccurate despite readily available facts?  You would think they would be interested in being historically accurate if they were spending so much money to produce a film?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Isn't it odd how these "personal" films about Lincoln are virtually always inaccurate despite readily available facts?  You would think they would be interested in being historically accurate if they were spending so much money to produce a film?


Lol. Propaganda accurate? Don't doubt for a second that historical inaccuracies are intentional.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

If this continues, then Lincoln will be idolized as the person who died for our freedoms, and who was born from a virgin mother.

----------


## Tinnuhana

The movie's being shown on AFN (Armed FOrces Network) for Presidents' Day.

----------


## Aratus

i am sorta fond of henry fonda's YOUNG ABE LINCOLN  and indeedy i as an ecclectic critic i can praise robert redford's THE CONSPIRATOR

----------


## Noob

what about the 1930 film that is now in the public domain.

----------


## James Madison

Never saw the movie. How's the part where Lincoln talks about deporting all the 'inferior' slave races?

----------


## dannno

> Never saw the movie. How's the part where Lincoln talks about deporting all the 'inferior' slave races?


Apparently it was edited out due to time constraints.

----------


## James Madison

> Apparently it was edited out due to time constraints.


Priorities...right...

----------


## green73

*Surprise: Spielberg's "Lincoln" Screenwriter is an Angry, Blabbering, Left-Wing Nut*
by Thomas DiLorenzo




> Steven Spielberg's screenwriter, *Tony Kushner*,  declares that Obama is "Lincolnian" and has made "amazing progress" in  the fight against "psychotic individualism" (a.k.a. respect for the  individual) and "all this trickle down nonsense" (a.k.a. freedom) and  has happily "rejected the frightening Reagan era ideology."  Well said, *Comrade Kushner*.

----------


## rprprs

> I agree about the danger of the Lincoln myth.  It is one of the most pervasive falsehoods in America. He is one of the most invoked figures in history (by Democrats and Republicans).  It is Statist sacrilege to dare question the Lincoln myth, which they use to push everything from special treatment for whatever gender/racial/ethnic/sexual orientation cause du jour in the name of equality (which he never supported), to the Federal governments superiority over State's rights, to suspending civil liberties during wartime.  Just look at the most recent example of Obama using the MLK/Lincoln Bibles in his inauguration.  Glenn Beck and Obama have both given speeches at the Lincoln Memorial in the last 4 years.  
> 
> The Lincoln myth is central to the Federal myth, that the Union is indivisible, that States' rights are secondary to Federal power, that habeas corpus can be suspended, that US citizens can be assassinated without trial, that the Federal government has a right to the fruits of your labor, as well as conscription and the explosion of Executive War Powers. It all began with Lincoln who is still used as the foundation for all types of power grabs, civil liberty violations, illegal wars, etc today.


I'm not sure it _ALL_ began with Lincoln but, as he is often the focal point of these transgressions, a good analysis, nonetheless.
+rep

----------


## juleswin

Let hope the students watching this dont take out the main lesson from the movie that might makes right cos its going to worsen the bully problem in the public schools.

Just imagine, it could have been Zero Dark 30

----------


## QuickZ06

> I agree about the danger of the Lincoln myth.  It is one of the most pervasive falsehoods in America. He is one of the most invoked figures in history (by Democrats and Republicans).  It is Statist sacrilege to dare question the Lincoln myth, which they use to push everything from special treatment for whatever gender/racial/ethnic/sexual orientation cause du jour in the name of equality (which he never supported), to the Federal governments superiority over State's rights, to suspending civil liberties during wartime.  Just look at the most recent example of Obama using the MLK/Lincoln Bibles in his inauguration.  Glenn Beck and Obama have both given speeches at the Lincoln Memorial in the last 4 years.  
> 
> The Lincoln myth is central to the Federal myth, that the Union is indivisible, that States' rights are secondary to Federal power, that habeas corpus can be suspended, that US citizens can be assassinated without trial, that the Federal government has a right to the fruits of your labor, as well as conscription and the explosion of Executive War Powers. It all began with Lincoln who is still used as the foundation for all types of power grabs, civil liberty violations, illegal wars, etc today.


Somebody may be right......




> For almost a century, Lincoln Motor Company paid homage to our 16th president in name only  hoping the mere mention of the man who saved the Union and abolished slavery would somehow cast an aura of prestige and integrity over their product and resonate with potential car buyers.
> 
> In December, however, the automaker began using Lincolns likeness in its advertising for the first time. The motor company says the move was not tied to the release of Steven Spielbergs epic film Lincoln  even though parts of the ad for the new MKZ, in which the presidents likeness emerges dramatically from layers of fog, look as if they couldve been pulled from the cutting room floor.
> 
> Instead, the automaker told The New York Times, its trying to connect its vehicles to Lincolns fortitude and elegant thinking  and that the timing with the films release was just good luck.
> 
> Coincidence or not, the Lincoln Motor Company has latched onto something that is slowly pervading modern-day America: Nearly 150 years after his death, Abraham Lincoln is at the height of his career as a corporate pitchman and icon of popular culture.
> 
> Within the last few years Lincoln has appeared in Geico ads, prescription drug commercials, and Diet Mountain Dew spots. Hes been the subject of the mashup novel (and movie) Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter and the best-selling Bill OReilly book Killing Lincoln. (The TV version of OReillys book brought the National Geographic channel record ratings this Presidents Day weekend, according to The Hollywood Reporter.) His likeness appeared prominently in the movie Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian and was recently parodied by Louis C.K. on Saturday Night Live. Spielbergs film, which some think will win Best Picture at the Oscars this Sunday, could prove to be the climactic culmination of our recent burst of Lincoln love.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Holy $#@!! As I read the above post, a Lincoln car commercial came on featuring President Lincoln...

----------


## pacelli

Maybe they should issue all of the ADULTS the latest Homeland Security Training Video. 

Again, no children should see this, and I'm serious. But this is the future that they envision for all of us. 

The chekist:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...QK_FLWXPuDx7FZ

----------


## cindy25

what about some of Ron's books? or better yet why is there not a Ron Paul movie ? 

getting students interested in history is generally a good thing; I am no fan of Lincoln but I did enjoy the movie.

----------


## green73

> I am no fan of Lincoln but I did enjoy the movie.


 I found it tedious and disgraceful.

----------


## mad cow

Harkening back to Hemo the Magnificent and my middle school years,half the class will wake up when it's over with both arms asleep and their cheek in a puddle of drool.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Harkening back to Hemo the Magnificent and my middle school years,half the class will wake up when it's over with both arms asleep and their cheek in a puddle of drool.


Even better was sneaking out the back when the movie starts...

----------


## Griffith

> The "federal government" itself does not have thoughts. It's the think tanks and other assorted policy shapers that do. And the Lincoln myth is instrumental to their goals. Seeing through the myth is instrumental in waking up.


What's worse is that they can wield the best directors and actors for their ends. Nothing like putting out propaganda directed by Steven Spielberg and starring Daniel Day Lewis.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Somebody may be right......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				[...] Americans started making money off the president almost immediately  after his death in 1865. An active trade of Lincolniana  has been well  documented: Locks of hair, ribbons from his funeral procession, and  anything with his blood on it starting selling for large sums of money,  in some cases the equivalent of a whole years salary in the late 19th  century. [...]


More evidence (if any were needed) that Lincoln adoration is religiously cultish ...

FTA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relic



> In religion, a relic is a part of the body of a saint or a venerated person, or else another type of ancient religious object, carefully preserved for purposes of veneration or as a touchable or tangible memorial. Relics are an important aspect of some forms of Buddhism, Christianity, Hinduism, Shamanism, and many other religions. The word relic comes from the Latin reliquiae, meaning "remains" or "something left behind" (the same root as relinquish). A reliquary is a shrine that houses one or more religious relics.

----------


## green73

*Hollywood Leftist to Teach Us How to be Good Obedient Commies*  
Posted by Thomas DiLorenzoon February 26, 2013 03:06 PM	  




> John B. brings to my attention that Steven Spielberg's "Lincoln" screenwriter Tony Kushner will be pontificating to a Seattle audience on how to be a "good citizen."
> 
>  In a PBS interview (in the above link) Comrade Kushner condemned the  advocates of limited constitutional government and free markets as  "psychotic individualists" who "reject human community" in such a way  that threatens to "destroy the [human] species."  He calls for one-world  government in the form of a "global collective response" to the  mythical "problem" of "climate change."  He also gushes that Obama's  election was "amazing progress" and calls him "Lincolnian."
> 
>  Maybe Rush Limbaugh was right when he said on his radio show  yesterday that "that Lincoln movie was all about Obama.  Everyone knows  that."

----------


## The Gold Standard

I wonder how well a movie depicting the real life Lincoln would go over.

----------


## green73

> I wonder how well a movie depicting the real life Lincoln would go over.


It would only be independently produced and then ignored by the establishment.

----------

